# 2017 Torque Requirements



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Anyone worked with the new torque tool requirements?


110.14(D) Installation:
Where a tightening torque is indicated as a numeric value on equipment or in installation instructions provided by the manufacturer, a calibrated torque tool shall be used to achieve the indicated torque value,
unless the equipment manufacturer has provided installation instructions for an alternative method of achieving the required torque. 

Leaves a lot of unanswered questions.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

An example of the alternative method is the one shown in the instructions for those aluminum to copper connectors, Al cops? I have a couple of torque screwdrivers, one I bought for those connectors. The other for higher torque settings. I happened to use it on a Telsa charger install and one of the connections I made failed. Its probably a good idea, though I think we all have a learning curve. When and how often to calibrate, what does calibration actually mean or do? When to discard the tool and how to maintain it. Yes lots of questions.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Last Code cycle was to snug up the connection, then go another 1/2 turn.

Now we must use a "calibrated" torque wrench whatever that means,

And the manufactures label gives a number but no tolerance value. Who can hit it exactly on the number? You will always be over or under.

How will the inspector check it. If he puts his wrench on it he will violate accepted torque rules.

Some panel messed up this time


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

nrp3 said:


> An example of the alternative method is the one shown in the instructions for those aluminum to copper connectors, Al cops? I have a couple of torque screwdrivers, one I bought for those connectors. The other for higher torque settings. I happened to use it on a Telsa charger install and one of the connections I made failed. Its probably a good idea, though I think we all have a learning curve. When and how often to calibrate, what does calibration actually mean or do? When to discard the tool and how to maintain it. Yes lots of questions.


You know you've been on ET too much when you don't remember the 
real spelling of *Tesla*. :blink: 
P&L


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The guy who gave code review this time asked similar questions. He's one of our state inspectors. There plenty of tools out there to choose from. Burndy sells one similar to automotive torque wrenches. Wiha has the torque screwdrivers of various ranges. I think if they are fair, the best they can ask for is to see your torque tool. You are going to need a couple of types at least. I'm trying to figure out how to properly torque a nimbus type connector.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah and I meant Aretha Franklin in the other thread. Some reason I can't go back and edit it. Management apologizes for the confusion created...


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> The guy who gave code review this time asked similar questions. He's one of our state inspectors. There plenty of tools out there to choose from. Burndy sells one similar to automotive torque wrenches. Wiha has the torque screwdrivers of various ranges. I think if they are fair, the best they can ask for is to see your torque tool. You are going to need a couple of types at least. I'm trying to figure out how to properly torque a nimbus type connector.


So what constitutes "calibrated" The markings on the tool?
Does it need to go to the Bureau of Standards every 6 months.
Torqueing every screw and bolt seems like overkill.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

That is a very good question. I'm not sure I truly understand what it means when you send a tool to the repair depot. Does that mean it falls within a certain accepted range, do they repair or adjust it to fall within that accepted range, do they just test it? What does that mean for out electrical test tools as well?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm going to leave all my connections hand tight and let the inspector torque them. That's the only real way it can be shown.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

RePhase277 said:


> I'm going to leave all my connections hand tight and let the inspector torque them. That's the only real way it can be shown.


True, but there are an awful lot of devices, neutrals, mains ground connections, GEC's, LV grounds etc

No more 5 min inspections


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> True, but there are an awful lot of devices, neutrals, mains ground connections, GEC's, LV grounds etc
> 
> No more 5 min inspections


Well tough for him. I'm going to need to see his calibration certificate before he leaves as well.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

RePhase277 said:


> Well tough for him. I'm going to need to see his calibration certificate before he leaves as well.


What happens if he/she breaks off of a meter connection or a house burns down due to a bad connection.

Are the manufacturers torque values values correct for no-lox connections?


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> What happens if he/she breaks off of a meter connection or a house burns down due to a bad connection.
> 
> Are the manufacturers torque values values correct for no-lox connections?


Good questions. Guess if they bring this in up here I'll tighten 
everything the way I do now, which includes tightening, bending
the wire back and forth, and re-tightening (for stranded only). 
As long as tightening to spec didn't feel too loose or like it was 
going break something, no worries. 
P&L


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

PlugsAndLights said:


> Good questions. Guess if they bring this in up here I'll tighten
> everything the way I do now, which includes tightening, bending
> the wire back and forth, and re-tightening (for stranded only).
> As long as tightening to spec didn't feel too loose or like it was
> ...


Has it hit the CEC yet?


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> Has it hit the CEC yet?


Nope. Be ok with me if doesn't. 
P&L


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Near as I can tell, if we always use the manufacturers torque specs, I think we're going to see a lot more stuff burn up.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Why not torque it in front of the inspector is they ask? How would the process of me torquing a lug to 55 ft/lb (I don't know if that's even close to what main lugs call for), then the inspector coming along to watch me torque to 55 ft/lb again cause the connection to be over-torqued? If my wrench is accurate, I'm not over-tightening, it should just click.

As far as devices, nuts to that. I'm not using a torque screwdriver on a resi recept.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

FWIW How does the IAEI view the code change & head the problem off by having a friendly, educational chat beforehand with the electrical inspector/ dept. IMO torquing is only an issue with 1) aluminum, 2) industrial installs where they will also take voltage, current & thermal image readings to perform preventative maintenance & minimize downtime and outages.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

matt1124 said:


> Why not torque it in front of the inspector is they ask? How would the process of me torquing a lug to 55 ft/lb (I don't know if that's even close to what main lugs call for), then the inspector coming along to watch me torque to 55 ft/lb again cause the connection to be over-torqued? If my wrench is accurate, I'm not over-tightening, it should just click.


That sounds totally reasonable but it isn't that simple. If you wait a while and hit them again, they almost always move. And it might result in a tighter torque than the manufacturer intended. 

The closest thing is to set the wrench a little under, and see if it clicks, then you know it's close. 

A torque wrench is one of the easiest things to calibrate casually, you can do it pretty accurately with a pulley and a known (calibrated  ) weight. Certified calibration involves calibrating all the calibration instruments with a trail back to NIST. 

I strongly suspect torque screwdrivers will become disposable. The rule will be something like, your tools have to be re-calibrated after six months or xxx many uses. They will be "calibrated" at the factory in China, which will be an IMAGINARY process. If you test it on your own and find that it's off, you can return it for another one that went through the same imaginary process.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I see this code as practically unenforceable even if the inspector was with you at every termination (not likely), and your torque tools are properly calibrated. 

There are still a lot of variables - Different brands and types of conductors will compress differently; The size, type and angle of the torque tool attachments will have an effect; If nolox gets on the bolt threads the values will change; The speed that you tighten a connection will make a difference; The connection threads could be out of spec; There could be any combination of these and other factors affecting the tightness of the connection.

After all this effort to follow the Code, what if the termination is still loose by the "wiggle test"? Do you "violate" the Code by tightening it more or explain to the insurance company, after the fire, that you did it to Code?


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

If you torque AL, (or even CU) once it relaxes or cold flows after a period of time, so the connection is under torqued.

If the lugs are of the same material as the bolt material they will seize and if re-torqued without backing off and starting over, you will overtorque. If you lubricated the threads, you've violated the manufacturers instructions and possibly the UL listing.

If the connections are on a calrod or heated element the connection will almost always be loose after a period of time and may even have arched over.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> Has it hit the CEC yet?


Last seminar the inspector mentioned you guys are torquing to manufacturers specs right


----------



## OldMasterTech (Mar 12, 2014)

Yesterday & today installing a machine, came with a new 1/2" 
drive torque wrench, many bags of SAE fasteners and a metric torque chart......


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Maybe the upcoming generation of electricians will torque EVERYTHING but the old dudes will treat this the same as they do Arc Flash , some will adapt others will think it is a PIA.

Most connections are over torqued and based on IR experience this has not been a major issue with causing high resistance connections. 

Excessive over tightening can lead to issues under major faults, such as bolt failure).

Loose connections are generally a result of forgetfulness not a weak wristed electrician. Mandatory torque requirements will never trump forgetfulness. 

And of course this is not enforceable.

I see electricians using battery drills for tightening connections, of course there could be adaptors for each torque setting for drills.

1 out of 100,000 will bother to get the torqueing tools calibrated every year. Effectively negating the rule

Torque screw driver design needs to improve as the current crop of drivers I have seen are not comfortable to use.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Torque Screwdriver and ergonomic do NOT go together, that's for sure. At least none that I've messed with were anything that could be considered comfortable.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> So what constitutes "calibrated" The markings on the tool?
> Does it need to go to the Bureau of Standards every 6 months.
> Torqueing every screw and bolt seems like overkill.


Up here, I've had to send in torque wrenches in to get checked and returned with a calibration certificate..A copy of it goes in as part of the QA package..


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I am just going to get a cheap torque screwdriver for every truck. Cheap as in harbor freight cheap. Then I am going to tell the guys to rub some dirt on it so it looks used. 
I torque any major connections, the rest of them I just make a little slash mark with a sharpie.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

At my airport, all inset lights have to be torqued twice a year. Approx 60,000 bolts. We have to follow Federal regulations and our torque wrench transmits all reading and even knows which bolt we are on, when it was torqued last and if is has loosened up. It's all recorded so that it can be audited at any time and the torque wrench and all other testing tools, meters, are calibrated by a third party once a year with the certificates filled away again for the auditors.
For electrical work for myself, I use a good name torque wrench but it does not get calibrated often, like never.

Tim


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

canbug said:


> At my airport, all inset lights have to be torqued twice a year. Approx 60,000 bolts. We have to follow Federal regulations and our torque wrench transmits all reading and even knows which bolt we are on, when it was torqued last and if is has loosened up. It's all recorded so that it can be audited at any time and the torque wrench and all other testing tools, meters, are calibrated by a third party once a year with the certificates filled away again for the auditors.
> For electrical work for myself, I use a good name torque wrench but it does not get calibrated often, like never.
> 
> Tim


Reminds me of my navy time building and maintaining ICBM's
We had to "calibrate/compare" our torque wrenches every day when building and every 3 mo. maintaining.


----------

